# What Type of Blue Eyed Cat



## jcahow (Sep 12, 2011)

My blue eyed 12 year old cat Jasmine recently had to be put down because of cancer but I was wondering if anyone could tell me what breed of cat she was? I got her third hand with no background data regarding her possible breed.

I read that there are only a few breeds of cats that can have blue eyes (i.e. Persian, Siamese for sure) but I am not sure if that was accurate. She did not look like either of those two breeds and probably was a cross breed of some sort.

She was a large framed silver grey cat (close to 20 pounds) with an extra digit on each paw.

She is gone now and I miss her alot but it would be nice to know what type of cat she was......................


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

well to me she looks like a polydactyl muted Tortoiseshell of possibly Tonkinese decent.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

There are a few breeds that ONLY has blue eyes, most (if not all) of them are color point breeds, like Siamese, Birman, Ragdoll, Himalayan. And there are many breeds that blue eyes are NOT allowed, like Bombay, Chinchilla, Korat. 

For all the rest breeds, including domestic cats (moggies), blue eyes can appear. It's just less common than other eye colors. So you cannot tell what breed a cat is only by its eye color. From your photos, you cat looks like a beautiful domestic shorthair.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Your kitty is a domestic shorthair (meaning unknown and/or a mix of breeds). Her coloring is a dilute tortoishell point. All cats with points have some degree of Siamese in them (this coloring was breed into himalayans, birmans, ragdolls, etc), but other than that there is no way to tell exactly what breed she is. She was very beautiful though!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

swimkris said:


> All cats with points have some degree of Siamese in them (this coloring was breed into himalayans, birmans, ragdolls, etc)


Not 100% true. Acient Birmans (those sacred temple cats in Burma) has no Siamese in them. They have history as old as Siamese and there is no record mentioning human interference to mix these two breed in order to get color point into Birman. Birmans and Siamese have likely developed the temp sensitive albino mutation on their own. 

Modern Birmans have Siamese in them, because the breed nearly extinct in Europe after WWII and people have to mix some Persians and Siamese with Birmans to preserve the breed. But the coloring was NOT breed into Birmans from Siamese. Birmans have the color point gene from the very beginning, and Siamese only helped to extend the gene pool and prevent extensive inbreeding.

And I believe Himmy and Ragdoll were created using Birmans, not Siamese.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

yingying said:


> Not 100% true. Acient Birmans (those sacred temple cats in Burma) has no Siamese in them. They have history as old as Siamese and there is no record mentioning human interference to mix these two breed in order to get color point into Birman. Birmans and Siamese have likely developed the temp sensitive albino mutation on their own.
> 
> Modern Birmans have Siamese in them, because the breed nearly extinct in Europe after WWII and people have to mix some Persians and Siamese with Birmans to preserve the breed. But the coloring was NOT breed into Birmans from Siamese. Birmans have the color point gene from the very beginning, and Siamese only helped to extend the gene pool and prevent extensive inbreeding.
> 
> And I believe Himmy and Ragdoll were created using Birmans, not Siamese.


Ooops, I meant Burmese, not Birman. Not sure about Raggies, but Himmies def came from a siamese/persian cross.

edit- not burmese either, not sure what I was mixing it up with! lol. I do think the kitty is more likely to have Siamese though since it is a short hair.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

swimkris said:


> Ooops, I meant Burmese, not Birman. Not sure about Raggies, but Himmies def came from a siamese/persian cross.
> 
> edit- not burmese either, not sure what I was mixing it up with! lol. I do think the kitty is more likely to have Siamese though since it is a short hair.


Yep, you are right about Himmy. A quick search shows they are breeded (bred?) from Persian X Siamese. Updating my knowledge base... Data loading... Completed  

I'm pretty sure about Raggies though, and I even remember reading somewhere about how they try to bring the "white paw gene" from Birman into Raggies but failed. Arrr... How I love cat gene...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Tonkinese are a Burmese X Siamese cross. I mentioned it because the Burmese gives the squared off heavier look and the siamese brings out the points a bit more. But as others have mentioned there really is no telling. But she is a pretty muted(dilute) torti.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

She definitely seems to carry the pointed gene (blue eyes plus faint signs of points) so she's got some oriental breed (siamese, birman, etc) somewhere in her background (the gene is recessive meaning a pointed cat has to have had parents who each at least carry the gene if not expressed it). 

I agree with others that she seems to have some tortoiseshell markings as well.


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> Tonkinese are a Burmese X Siamese cross. I mentioned it because the Burmese gives the squared off heavier look and the siamese brings out the points a bit more. But as others have mentioned there really is no telling. But she is a pretty muted(dilute) torti.


I have a tonk and 2 siamese and the tonk, though squarer, is smaller than my siamese. I also have a siamese/ragdoll cross and shes the biggest of the 4. I would day she looks like shes got siamese and ragdoll with probably some reg dsh in her too.


----------



## MissChainChomp (Nov 3, 2011)

yingying! Your cat Meatball is soo cute! What breed is she? As for the OP, your cat seems like a mix of a siamese and tortoiseshell to me, what with the orange spots and siamese characteristics in the face and fur.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment! I will make sure Meatball hears that  Meatball is a Siberian, a really affectionate breed


----------

